# New Member, Scotland



## whitesugarmouse (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi all.
I registered this afternoon after reading a thread about the difficulties of finding mice in Scotland. Very few pet shops stock them and breeders are thin on the ground. I'm hoping to make new contacts and acquire a few more mice.
I've had mice all my life - over four decades of experience! Although I have bred, now, I just keep them as pets and am hunting for replacements as I am reduced to one elderly doe. I have always been fanatical about mice and can't imagine life without them. Lots of emails have gone out this afternoon making enquiries for does, so if anyone knows of any available in Scotland please get in touch.
Apart from the mice I also have nine Connemara ponies and two Toggenburg goats. Sometimes when I am overwhelmed by the mucking out I think I ought to have kept to just the mice!
Lovely to join a like minded community!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome! We have a few members from Scotland! Please stick around!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi welcome to the forum
What area of Scotland are you in?
I am in the Highlands if thats any help.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and a very warm welcome!


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

hi and welcome


----------



## whitesugarmouse (Jun 14, 2010)

unicorn said:


> Hi welcome to the forum
> What area of Scotland are you in?
> I am in the Highlands if thats any help.


Hi Unicorn,
I am in south Perthshire, near Kinross.
Interested to hear there might be a mouse show in Scotland at Dunbar this August. Disappointed that my calendar tells me I'm going to be in Ireland that weekend. Are you planning to go?


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum, at the last show (Honley) we had a lady come down from scotland to collect mouse pooh! for research purposes. She said she came 280miles maybe you could get to Harrogate or something and collect mice, as its going to be one of the closest shows to you. I travel from weston super mare to Harrogate which is a long old way best thing to do is get a hotel one of the night your down so all the driving isnt done in one day, i drove 500 miles last saturday in one day and i was knackered so i think it will be a hotel next time for me.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome!  I am in Carluke and I have a litter of 2 week old mousies who will be up for sale in a few weeks


----------



## whitesugarmouse (Jun 14, 2010)

The secret garden said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum, at the last show (Honley) we had a lady come down from scotland to collect mouse pooh! for research purposes. She said she came 280miles maybe you could get to Harrogate or something and collect mice, as its going to be one of the closest shows to you. I travel from weston super mare to Harrogate which is a long old way best thing to do is get a hotel one of the night your down so all the driving isnt done in one day, i drove 500 miles last saturday in one day and i was knackered so i think it will be a hotel next time for me.


Hello Secret Garden,
You must be very dedicated to drive so far. At least mice are easier to transport to shows than horses!
Thanks for the suggestion, I have a friend in Harrogate so may be able to stay a night with her to collect mice but it is difficult to get away from home with the livestock. When is the Harrogate show?


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome from a fellow Scot!!


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

The Harrogate show is rather large show t say the least and is done once a year at the end of january so its a bit far off yet, heres hoping you get something sorted earlier. If not i'll sort you some out at Harrogate


----------

